# URGENT MESSAGE TO CANADIANS



## redman3000 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the message I received after sending the pre-written letter:

The Government of Canada has introduced Bill C-61, An Act to Amend the Copyright Act. The proposed legislation is a made-in-Canada approach that balances the needs of Canadian consumers and copyright owners, promoting culture, innovation and competition in the digital age.
What does Bill C-61 mean to Canadians?
Specifically, it includes measures that would:
•	expressly allow you to record TV shows for later viewing; copy legally purchased music onto other devices, such as MP3 players or cell phones; make back-up copies of legally purchased books, newspapers, videocassettes and photographs onto devices you own; and limit the "statutory damages" a court could award for all private use copyright infringements;
•	implement new rights and protections for copyright holders, tailored to the Internet, to encourage participation in the online economy, as well as stronger legal remedies to address Internet piracy;
•	clarify the roles and responsibilities of Internet Service Providers related to the copyright content flowing over their network facilities; and
•	provide photographers with the same rights as other creators.
What Bill C-61 does not do:
•	it would not empower border agents to seize your iPod or laptop at border crossings, contrary to recent public speculation
What this Bill is not:
•	it is not a mirror image of U.S. copyright laws. Our Bill is made-in-Canada with different exceptions for educators, consumers and others and brings us into line with more than 60 countries including Japan, France, Germany and Australia
Bill C-61 was introduced in the Commons on June 12, 2008 by Industry Minister Jim Prentice and Heritage Minister Josée Verner.
For more information, please visit the Copyright Reform Process website at www.ic.gc.ca/epic/site/crp-prda.nsf/en/home
Thank you for sharing your views on this important matter.

The Honourable Jim Prentice, P.C., Q.C., M.P.
Minister of Industry
The Honourable Josée Verner, P.C., M.P.
Minister of Canadian Heritage, Status of Women 
and Official Languages and Minister for 
La Francophonie


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

*URGENT MESSAGE TO CANADIANS*
Our way of life is in danger!
Digg this!             My fellow Canadians, a matter of the greatest importance has come to our attention. *TOMORROW* new laws will be passed by the Canadian government which will effectively *OUTLAW* the use of modchips and flash carts, among other things.

This new copyright reform in the form of the Canadian DMCA has been influenced by US lobby groups rather than the voice of the Canadian people. What we're faced with is legislation that is potentially even more extreme than that of the US DMCA which is what allows the RIAA, MPAA, etc to function in the United States as they do.

This would be a blow not only to Canada, civil rights, and copyright law, but also YOUR rights, this fine community, and all of the businesses that make their living by selling said products. Our digital way of life would effectively come to a stop. They're even going as far as proposing a minimum $500 fine per incident. While copyright reform is an important issue, this is not the way to go about it.

In response to this backdoor policy-making a growing movement and coalition has been actively pursuing making the Canadian voice heard in this legislative process. All is NOT lost; they previously attempted to impose similar legislation back in December but this very movement's response stopped them in their tracks. We MUST speak up! We MUST make ourselves heard before it's too late!

As such the Canadian Coalition for Electronic Rights has created a simple pre-written letter sending service that will allow for us to be heard. I implore any and all Canadians to use this service to send a letter to Prime Minister, Stephen Harper; Jim Prentice, Minister of Industry; and Josée Verner, Minister of Canadian Heritage *TODAY* before we have no tomorrow.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

For more information see:

http://www.ccer.ca/

http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/2985/125/

http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/2989/125/

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&...amp;btnG=Search


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 3, 2008)

Yea, it really sucks.
That's like taking away a lot of people's hobbys.
'cause the Flashcarts and modchips aren't only used for playing illegal games, they are also used for people to make their own programs, and practice their programming skills.
And in my opinion, you must not take that away from people.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

And its not the end of the world


----------



## Whizz (Jun 3, 2008)

That's easy to say, as a non-Canadian. Damn! I really hope they listen, because today it's Canada. Tomorrow the rest of the world!??


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> And its not the end of the world


Yes it is, it's the end of out digital freedoms. All Canadian members here at at legal risk if this goes through. You try and ship in a flash cart? You're fined, or worse.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my......
But they cant stop us so its pointless!


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

wow, Canada now joins the list of few countries that actually legislate the use of flash carts


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 3, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> That's easy to say, as a non-Canadian. Damn! I really hope they listen, because today it's Canada. Tomorrow the rest of the world!??


Exactly!
However, Holland is a free country, so I guess it will never happen here


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> wow, Canada now joins the list of few countries that actually legislate the use of flash carts



Not if we Canadians speak up! It's as simple as using the pre-written letter sender. We *CAN* stop this from coming to pass.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, any country that does drugs must be a free country


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

I sended the letter

EDIT : Rofling about the post above me


----------



## cpm (Jun 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> *TOMORROW* new laws will be passed by the Canadian government which will effectively *OUTLAW* the use of modchips and flash carts, among other things.


it's (possibly) being introduced, not passed. it has to go through 3 readings in the house of commons, then 3 in the senate, quite sometime before it's even becoming close law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also something this controversial has little chance passing the house of commons with a minority gov't. that being said, writing a bunch of letters to your own MP, the PM and Minister of Industry can't hurt (also it's free and causes more of an impact then email).


----------



## Loginer (Jun 3, 2008)

That's odd. They didn't announce this until today? o.O


----------



## Law (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Oh my......
> But they cant stop us so its pointless!



Shut up. I've been browsing a few threads today and all the posts I've seen by you are useless additions to the thread that really don't need to be there. If you don't have anything useful to say kindly press ALT + F4.

@Ace

Really sucks Canada is pulling such a harsh move, I really hope the laws don't pass.

I mean, as Whizz said, what if this makes a few other countries think about doing the same thing? I guess I was wrong to think Britain and U.S. were the only countries with a retarded government.


----------



## leinad (Jun 3, 2008)

Every county has their own dumb problems =/
Here in germandy, they will Log everything from the 1st next year... (IP & the user, Phone calls etc), and we had some change in the copyright too, AFAIK it's now illegal just to download software (So even load something without knowing what exactly it is, it could mean to go into illegality~) so its not only canada with crappy things planned.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> 0xyG3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the law already like that in the USA? And aren't people able to get flash carts there?


----------



## juicemousezero (Jun 3, 2008)

Heh, wow... ridiculous.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

For those who don't think it applies to them because you're not Canadian, think again. You do know that most of the flashcart distributors and a large majority of the members on this site are Canadian, right? If this goes through this site will take a huge HUGE hit. The businesses that make their living from this could close down. Your ability to get flashcarts (etc) could be severely hindered. Heck, even many of GBAtemp's affiliates are CANADIAN.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is like the UK, you can own one, import one, buy one but you can't sell one.


----------



## fischju (Jun 3, 2008)

The US does not have any laws like that - RealHotStuff is based in the US.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 3, 2008)

Allow me to lawl at these laws.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 3, 2008)

Wtf? That's just retarded. Luckily, where I live in Canada, is packed with asians where they purposely hack and modify.. I got a feeling they're going to get raided by the police one day though. Wow that would suck ass.

I hope it doesn't get passed. That means if they check what I'm buying online through the mail.. I'm pretty much screwed.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Just get an fucking proxy and your fine with that


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

Loginer said:
			
		

> That's odd. They didn't announce this until today? o.O


They've been keeping it quiet and leaving the Canadian people completely out of the loop. Hell, they've been taking advice from the _American_ lobby groups. The same ones that make absolutely awful thing like the RIAA a reality.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent one this mornin' cuz Kicktrading told me to

I hope they don't check IPs... or the fact that my name isnt actually Gary Coleman


----------



## ryuhosuke (Jun 3, 2008)

this will be a huge blow if no one does this... I already did....


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then there are some countries that practise selective enforcement; some laws are there but not actually there


----------



## Westside (Jun 3, 2008)

WTF?  Is this going to affect me coming to GBAtemp?  I don't pirate, I'm just here for the community.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Everyone who have used this board gets a fine of 500$


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 3, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> WTF?  Is this going to affect me coming to GBAtemp?  I don't pirate, I'm just here for the community.



Umm . . . yeah me too


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, finally some countries start doing something about all the illegal stuff.
I hope more countries join them, so we'll have more games. Also, prices will be lower! Yay!!


----------



## fristi (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> And its not the end of the world



it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




only i dont live in canada...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> WTF?  Is this going to affect me coming to GBAtemp?  I don't pirate, I'm just here for the community.


Well it could, yes, because the community could be damaged by this. To any and all Canadians, you must speak up! Our time is now. We may not get another chance.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

WERE ALL GOING TO DIE PEOPLE!


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 3, 2008)

This is crap, I can't believe this. So even if we don't live in Canada, it will be harder for us to order flashcarts? Are most of the sellers in Canada? And how exactly will it affect this forum? I'd really like to know more about this, I'm very worried, I love GBA Temp


----------



## Westside (Jun 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need someone with very good writing talents and the ability to bring up very good points that you can't even argue with.  I'm sure there are some here on this site who can do that and help us Canadians.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I do anything?


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 3, 2008)

Are you serious ItsMetaKnight? You are actually happy about this?


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 3, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> That's easy to say, as a non-Canadian. Damn! I really hope they listen, because today it's Canada. Tomorrow the rest of the world!??



I think this is the sad beginning of the end of the flashcard era...I DO hope it won´t come around the world, too...And I am not laughing at youu cause I´m not a Canadian....It could aim at us, too...?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Everyone who have used this board gets a fine of 500$



Stop it.

Where does it say going to a website gets you a fine?  Like the mod before me, I'll say the same thing: If you've got nothing to add to this topic, then stop posting, period.  Stop making yourself look like an idiot.

On Topic:  I'd hoped they wouldn't come to this.  I want them to think about what they're about to do and find a better way.  We aren't criminals.  With the high gas prices, living costs, and so on in Canada nowadays, who can afford to buy all of these luxuries?  They're going to find themselves on the wrong end of a huge backlash if they don't stop soon.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> This is crap, I can't believe this. So even if we don't live in Canada, it will be harder for us to order flashcarts? Are most of the sellers in Canada? And how exactly will it affect this forum? I'd really like to know more about this, I'm very worried, I love GBA Temp



It's not that bad because for one thing Canada is not the producer, but it may cause the prices to go up due to reduced supply and exploitation. The forum will need to find new affiliates if the present ones go bust.

edit: supply NOT demand


----------



## H4X0R (Jun 3, 2008)

i fucked your mothers in a wheelchair ugly motherfucker i hope you all die with cancer and go to hell, now i am going to wank myself on www.wowomg.com , c yall later


----------



## azotyp (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not end of the world, canadians will have to go underground now, like using options to hide list of items in package, this could be usefull
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1888


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like Oxyg3n logged in under a different name. Loser!


Edit:

Azotyp, do you really think that will make much of a difference? It's a good idea, but I think there is so much more to it than that....


----------



## JPH (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not Canadian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I doubt internet petitions will do anything, really.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 3, 2008)

H4X0R said:
			
		

> i fucked your mothers in a wheelchair ugly motherfucker i hope you all die with cancer and go to hell, now i am going to wank myself on www.wowomg.com , c yall later



Hmmm...


----------



## Jax (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, that just sucks...

I'm behind you 110% on this!


----------



## Issac (Jun 3, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> 0xyG3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, it IS criminal to pirate... and that other things are expensive doesn't make up for it... However I think it sounds really bad with this all, and i feel sorry for all canadians who will be affected by this (and others too, ordering from canada).

What I haven't understood: Can the cops check if you have a flash card in your ds and fine you for it? or just by selling the stuff?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not Canadian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a petition. And this coalition has already worked previously to stop them the first time. They HAVE gotten results.


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they'll get results this time too, if not I feel very sorry for all the Canadians.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry, the post wasn't removed at the time I replied to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho, good bye to our rights if this bill goes thru.  It's not just piracy it's stopping.  ISP's will be able to snoop into our business more frequently, as will the government themselves.  This isn't good.

Also, Ace could you PM me with the URL link for the Canadian Coalition you have in your sig?  I'd like to add it to mine as well.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 3, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> What I haven't understood: Can the cops check if you have a flash card in your ds and fine you for it? or just by selling the stuff?



I doubt that. I'm pretty sure cops would spend the time doing something else besides checking every little DS carried by people. By selling, you're going to hav ea big quantity.. so of course cops would heck that instead.


----------



## Lacan (Jun 3, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Also, prices will be lower! Yay!!


Somehow I doubt it will reflect a price change. 
While I'm ok with a law doing something about pirated games, I doubt outlawing modchips is the way to go. There is actually legitimate use for them (I hope I'm not the only one). 
I do believe this kind of law open the window to other similar law and next thing we know they are going to outlaw DVD burners because you can burn illegal DVD with it.


----------



## Issac (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacan said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has almost happened in sweden.
We got a tax raise on DVD-R's and other media because you CAN pirate on them, so therefore raise the taxes to make up for it and send the difference to the publishers, studios etc... :S it's fucked up!


----------



## id242 (Jun 3, 2008)

i had been following this topic at another site since it was first brought to my attention in 2007.
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080602/1052111290.shtml

This is the most recent from June 2nd


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *It's Baaaaaack. Canadian DMCA On The Way*
> _from the if-you-wait-long-enough,-maybe-people-will-forget dept_
> 
> You may recall that last fall, Michael Geist notified the world that the Canadian government was about to announce a Canadian version of the DMCA, that was effectively a Hollywood wishlist of unnecessary copyright controls. The politician in charge of pushing this through, Jim Prentice, thought that he could get it approved quietly with no one noticing -- figuring that copyright is a boring subject that no one cares about. He was wrong. Thanks to Geist shining some sunlight on the bill, tens of thousands of individuals suddenly became quite vocal in opposition to the bill -- and even a bunch of big Canadian companies came out against the bill. Prentice delayed the bill, insisting that he would listen to consumer and business concerns... though there were never any open hearings or public discussions.
> ...


----------



## Flooded (Jun 3, 2008)

Blame Canada. /south park reference

Mod are illegal here in USA but we still sell and buy them lol. 

Most of you are over reacting.


----------



## amptor (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol u guys don't know how to troll without getting caught.  Amateurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, yeah that'd be a swift blow to this site if they can't get funds from the businesses in canada.  I doubt the petition will do anything as well but I guess anything's worth a shot.  It's pretty obvious what the uses of the flash carts are for.


----------



## noONE (Jun 3, 2008)

Aww, feel sorry for you Canadians.. hope you/we'll be able to stop this bullshit..


----------



## Westside (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh wow...  The DVD-burner example is an outstanding one.  Just because you can do illegal things with it does not mean you should outlaw them.


----------



## Whiternoise (Jun 3, 2008)

So this bill effectively stops flashcarts because they're a device that "circumvents" copyright?

One thing though, the bill quotes fines for downloading, etc, how is this any different from the current laws in the rest of the world about downloading illegal stuff?

If so, i really do feel for you Canadians, first the shitty laptop searches at airports and now bans on flashcart too? Which is a point actually, under ACTA, are customs allowed to check the game in your DS to make sure it's not an R4 too?

(makes me wonder if it would be possible to just remove the sticker on the cartridge and replace it with an official game sticker


----------



## Light (Jun 3, 2008)

welcome to singapore.

hope you guys can fix yr own laws unlike us..


----------



## GuardianHX (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent the letter.

Oh man, I hope they re-think their decision! ;-;


----------



## amptor (Jun 3, 2008)

I think people fail to remember that the nintendo ds has built in security features which these flash carts circumvent, but I guess that mainly applies to US law and now Canada is trying to update their laws to be similar.  This isn't like a dvd burner exactly, where whatever data you have can just be burned to a disc.  I'm not sure how to explain better.


----------



## jtroye32 (Jun 3, 2008)

why don't they just outlaw computers - the source of all the digital copyright infringements


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Light said:
			
		

> welcome to singapore.
> 
> hope you guys can fix yr own laws unlike us..



lol...u should keep quiet
coz right now carts for us belongs to an underlegislated area


----------



## Whizz (Jun 3, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Lacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here in the Netherlands. That is why I import them from Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I believe we were this close to having to pay some mp3tax when buying an MP3 player.

And it's not like you get your money back if you prove you used it for legal purposes. This pisses me off.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 3, 2008)

Whiternoise said:
			
		

> So this bill effectively stops flashcarts because they're a device that "circumvents" copyright?
> 
> One thing though, the bill quotes fines for downloading, etc, how is this any different from the current laws in the rest of the world about downloading illegal stuff?
> 
> ...



Same thing applies to video DVDs and other games, you get around the protection to make the backup.


----------



## Whiternoise (Jun 3, 2008)

So Flashcarts are already technically illegal in the US then?

I gather there was a bit of a hoohah here in the UK, but nothing ever really got done about it..

And this all sounds like the ACTA scandal that's currently brewing..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Counterf...Trade_Agreement


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 3, 2008)

cpm said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not one of the posts on this thread has as of yet invalidated cpm's post's observations.

The sky won't be falling to you see it actually happen people.

Not that I don't think it can't happen, but, until it actually DOES happen.

I continue to live by one of my favourite beliefs, and that is, nothing is forever.
Sure the powers that be will continue to screw you over, and in general deny you your power to exceed the intended original purpose of disc burners and other fun media choices. But the powers that be are unlikely to ever stop people that refuse to care.

Would my life end if tomorrow I woke up in a country that made it particularly dangerous to own cutting edge technology that permitted easy simplified piracy? Nope. But it sure would make a few of my hobbies unwelcome I guess. I'm sure glad I don't have enough hours in the day to indulge in all my hobbies, because the upside is if I had to turf a few hobbies, it would only make the other hobbies happier about the increase in attention.

Yes it would suck if tomorrow I found that GBAtemp was no longer around due to legal reasons.

And if all of you guys could no longer play a single game not bought in a store, hmm well at least you would be able to imagine what it was like for me in 1970 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Send letters, make your opinion heard, but keep in mind, it isn't law till it's actually law. And tomorrow, you could just as easily turf the offending government, and make new laws eh. You guys do realize that eh, you can always make new laws after laws that sucked and were found undesirable.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

It's actually worse in many respects then the US DMCA. I mean, this is Canada. The US my hold the title of the land of the free, but I've always considered us to be more deserving of that title (no offense intended to the US, I'm just really proud of our country to date). 

We're supposed to be the place people run to to get away from the draft, the place where gay folks can marry and the biggest of potheads can live their lives, etc. I always thought we were above legislation like this, and now I see them taking away our freedoms in a more extremely manner than even that of the US and I'm just sickened. We're supposed to be the country that _doesn't_ encroach on your freedoms!


----------



## Whiternoise (Jun 3, 2008)

And it's entirely possible that if it does stop the rate of piracy in the country then they'll relax the laws again - carrot for stick sort of thing.

Sure, it'll be a few years, but hey..

Oh! and just remember, once the new Nintendo handheld is released in a few years they'll have completely forgotten about the DS


----------



## funem (Jun 3, 2008)

Banning flash cards and mod chips is supposedly a way of protecting the games industry. In reality it is the same as the movie and music industry who cry PIRATES when sales are down, and don't think its anything to do with the profit margins they stamp on their products deterring customer purchases. Look at the price difference between the UK and the US for the same products. The movie industry used the technology that does not allow you to skip passed a copyright message on a DVD to force you to watch the adverts before a film, if the same restrictions were imposed on a music CD there would be an outcry that also would no doubt be ignored. Then there is Sonly who put a root kit on their music CD's that made it you could not play their CD's on your PC, regardless of if you were just playing it to listen to it, the method used was totally illegal. This type of tactics are an infringement to your civil liberties, but government with the lack of technical understanding bow down to the corporate giants and side with them.

The games industry is turning more of a profit than the film industry at the moment but still cry when there profit are down and blame it on the pirate when in fact they pay so much money to absorb smaller companies, which in turn do not return the revenue that they paid over the odds for in the first place then they seek to claw back every potential loss and blame the pirate to appease the shareholder so as not to admit they are not making sound fanatical decisions. 

What this law is in fact saying is that anyone who owns a console cant chip it to let them to have full control of the console they own outright to do wish as they wish. Just because you chip your console, it does not make you a pirate, buying a copy of  game or downloading it from the web make you a pirate.

If you buy a flashcard it enables you to execute code  ( homebrew ) written by anyone in the world on a console you own, not rent or loaned. Once again you are not a pirate if you do this. 

This also is the equivalent of saying if you buy a PC you can only run programs purchased from a shop, install programs only the manufacturer wants you to run. Impose those restrictions on the PC buying public and there would be pandemonium.

The entertainment industry has had the ability to circumvent civil liberties in the pursuit of greed, while government have bowed down through lack of understanding and pressure from said companies.

Banning flash cards is also the equivalent of banning blank media, DVD etc, just in case, you put a pirate copy of something on it

Taken to the limit it is the equivalent of saying anyone who buys a knife is going to kill someone.

This is the equivalent of being guilty before you are can be proved innocent

I don't live in Canada but I understand your concern and I am very worried that this does not become a trend worldwide.


----------



## Westside (Jun 3, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Banning flash cards and mod chips is supposedly a way of protecting the games industry. In reality it is the same as the movie and music industry who cry PIRATES when sales are down, and don't think its anything to do with the profit margins they stamp on their products deterring customer purchases. Look at the price difference between the UK and the US for the same products. The movie industry used the technology that does not allow you to skip passed a copyright message on a DVD to force you to watch the adverts before a film, if the same restrictions were imposed on a music CD there would be an outcry that also would no doubt be ignored. Then there is Sonly who put a root kit on their music CD's that made it you could not play their CD's on your PC, regardless of if you were just playing it to listen to it, the method used was totally illegal. This type of tactics are an infringement to your civil liberties, but government with the lack of technical understanding bow down to the corporate giants and side with them.
> 
> The games industry is turning more of a profit than the film industry at the moment but still cry when there profit are down and blame it on the pirate when in fact they pay so much money to absorb smaller companies, which in turn do not return the revenue that they paid over the odds for in the first place then they seek to claw back every potential loss and blame the pirate to appease the shareholder so as not to admit they are not making sound fanatical decisions.
> 
> ...


Very true my friend.  The reason that the sale is going down is because the games are starting to suck ass.  I would NEVER pay for about 80% of the DS games here.  However, if the game is genuinely good, I wouldn't think of pirating it.  Stupid developers need to know why their sales suck.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 3, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> The entertainment industry has had the ability to circumvent civil liberties in the pursuit of greed, while government have bowed down through lack of understanding and pressure from said companies.
> 
> Banning flash cards is also the equivalent of banning blank media, DVD etc, just in case, you put a pirate copy of something on it



A flash card's main purpose is to play pirated games, its intended purpose was as a development tool. If there was a flash card with less memory on it than a game uses it would be left alone. Its not the case that you might put a game onto it, its that you probably would put a game onto it.

In regards to the industry, what if we all fell in love with a new game by an independent developer but we didn't buy if and because of poor sales that company went bust or we never saw that game continue on to a full series. This has happened before and will happen again. Beyond Good & Evil was on the edge of not having a sequel due to poor sales, thankfully it did, and that is with the second biggest publisher behind it.


----------



## PyroJames (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent the letter and sent all the info to everyone I know asking them for support.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> A flash card's main purpose is to play pirated games, its intended purpose was as a development tool. If there was a flash card with less memory on it than a game uses it would be left alone. Its not the case that you might put a game onto it, its that you probably would put a game onto it.
> 
> In regards to the industry, what if we all fell in love with a new game by an independent developer but we didn't buy if and because of poor sales that company went bust or we never saw that game continue on to a full series. This has happened before and will happen again. Beyond Good & Evil was on the edge of not having a sequel due to poor sales, thankfully it did, and that is with the second biggest publisher behind it.


It's not about intent, it's about rights. Should cooking pans be outlawed just because some people have bashed each other over the head with them instead of preparing a tasty meal? Should rewritable media be outlawed because some people copy movies onto them instead of backing up data? Should sand be outlawed just because you can throw it in someone's eyes instead of building a sand castle? If you took away everything in the world that could be misused for illegal purposes, there'd be nothing left.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd totally sign this if I could.  Unfortunately, I don't know anyone in Canada.


----------



## Commander (Jun 3, 2008)

Someone may have already said this but drugs are illegal people still use them.

Yes I am not from Canada but to be honest can't you really tell if someone is playing a flash card or using a mod chip, its pretty difficult. Not that anyone will even bother to check that they guy in the corner playing the DS is using a flash card.

Anyway good luck with the "campaign" against the oppressive Canadian regime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~ Commander


----------



## funem (Jun 3, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What its used for and what It can be used for should not be at question, like I said if you buy and knife it does not mean you are going to use it to kill someone.

Beyond good and evil had poor sales through lack of marketing  and the lack of confidence in the game from the publisher not because of pirating. It sold badly on the GameCube which had little to no piracy whatsoever. 

Banning flash cards *is* also the equivalent of banning blank media, DVD etc, just in case, you put a pirate copy of something on it, the analogy holds true.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2008)

well what are they going to do, search every Canadian's house for flashcarts?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> well what are they going to do, search every Canadian's house for flashcarts?


You're thinking in the short term. Sure, we all might be safe at home with out flashcarts now. But what about when you want a new one? You won't be able to buy it from many of the fine retailers online as most of them are Canadian and will be shut down, and even if you do find a retailer to ship to you it will be stopped on the way here after which you will be fined for attempting to buy one.

So yeah, sure, it's fine for those of us who already have one; but what about those who don't? Or what if you have an R4 and three years from now they come out with the R4-DS Megacard (or something). You won't be able to buy a new model. If Nintendo comes out with a new handheld which uses a completely different media type, you won't be legally able to purchase it, and if you do you run the risk of a massive fine.


----------



## funem (Jun 3, 2008)

The irony of it all is that these laws are being proposed by companies that have broken the law themselves more than the people they are supposedly trying to protect themselves from, plagiarism, intellectual theft, monopolising, copyright infringement, deformation of character, insider dealing, its laughable really.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to capitalist North America....the true north where the rich is free.

I have signed it and sent it.

And yes you people may not be worried now but what happens when you get fined $500 a song because it legalizes scanning robots to basically ding you and kill you financially either through fines or legal fees.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jun 3, 2008)

I would really like to help you guys out


----------



## Kbs (Jun 3, 2008)

Dang this sucks.  My friend was looking to buy one since I just got my CycloDS 2 weeks ago!  He's gonna be extremely p*ssed.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> I would really like to help you guys out



It's either we start making the carts ourselves or we make direct orders to the far east.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 3, 2008)

The funny thing is, if the games companies supported homebrew developers in the first place then they wouldn't be in this mess. Shutting out the home developers who don't have a couple of hundred quid to blow on a devkit, or completely (*cough*Nintendo*cough*) was a very bad move. The games industry started with children programming in their bedrooms, if the current bigwigs think they can wreck it, slam the doors shut and keep it to themselves in the name of profit then they've got another think coming. Can't have your cake and eat it. 

The point is that regardless of what they're used for now the carts / modchips were developed by home developers who wouldn't sit back and let a company shut them out of playing with their nice expensive toys. They really shouldn't be surprised. And more to the point, this is the perfect chance for them to change. This generation is lost, but if the next generation of consoles are accessible and they don't force developers to circumvent the piracy locks to run their own software then I bet there'll be a sharp decline in devices capable of running pirated software.


----------



## blu9987 (Jun 3, 2008)

well modchips are already illegal in the USA.  Remember the raids a few months back?  
I say its lucky you guys have had them for so long


----------



## Zim05 (Jun 3, 2008)

leinad said:
			
		

> Every county has their own dumb problems =/
> Here in germandy, they will Log everything from the 1st next year... (IP & the user, Phone calls etc), and we had some change in the copyright too, AFAIK it's now illegal just to download software (So even load something without knowing what exactly it is, it could mean to go into illegality~) so its not only canada with crappy things planned.


And your rated M games are rated AO unless they are censored


----------



## Defiance (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, this really sucks.  I'm going to send a letter.  Although, if they were stupid enough to amend this law, their probably not going to listen to the letters.


----------



## shazattaz (Jun 3, 2008)

i did the automatic letter thing, i hope we aren't too late...

we have (maybe had soon) some of the most relaxed copyright laws in the world, i hope we can keep it that way.

:/


----------



## The Teej (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been going around, sending this everywhere I can...

Neowin, Zelda Power, ps2dev, N64 Projects, EmuTalk, Fentendo, Noob Galore...

About to do the rounds on the social networking sites - and then IRC chans. God Speed, Gunman, God Speed...


----------



## Zaraf (Jun 3, 2008)

Kicktrading and www.foundmy.com are both Canadian based....it would suck to see those two great distributors get shut down


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Jun 3, 2008)

sent the mail


----------



## da_head (Jun 3, 2008)

sent


----------



## amazingnoob (Jun 3, 2008)

sent the mail. now getting my friends to send it as well.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 3, 2008)

Just done the rounds on Facebook and Myspace to the best of my abilities. Any canadian friends on Bebo I have I've already told elsewhere.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Just done the rounds on Facebook and Myspace to the best of my abilities. Any canadian friends on Bebo I have I've already told elsewhere.


There's a facebook group for this actually: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6315846683 I can't check it out because I don't do facebook, but for those who do, it could be a big help.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow this really sneaked up, huh?


----------



## Alastair (Jun 3, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> today it's Canada. Tomorrow the rest of the world!??
> It already happened to Australia. We once allowed modchips of all forms on the grounds that they circumvented region protection (which was important for a small country that does not get a lot of media on its own region) but now we've also been bullied by the U.S. into making these things now illegal.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?! Haha! SNUCK!


----------



## kemosabe (Jun 3, 2008)

damn, why is the government so strict?
it really sucks for my canadian friends


----------



## AlexFili (Jun 3, 2008)

Making something illegal doesn't suddenly make it disappear off the face of the earth.
This is unlikely to affect the community in the long run.


----------



## da_head (Jun 3, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Luckily, where I live in Canada, is packed with asians where they purposely hack and modify.. I got a feeling they're going to get raided by the police one day though. Wow that would suck ass.


heh pmall gets raided every few months, but they just get everything back up. this law is hurting the legit ppl selling these things >.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 3, 2008)

US lobbyists? These jokers are bringing a law they can't pass in the USA, over to Canada, how smart is that?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

AlexFili said:
			
		

> Making something illegal doesn't suddenly make it disappear off the face of the earth.
> This is unlikely to affect the community in the long run.


If newbies can't buy flashcards, then why would they come here to research them? Everyone comes for the flashcarts, but stays for the community. If they don't come here to begin with, they can't very well stay.


----------



## zosh (Jun 3, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Holland is a free country, so I guess it will never happen here


I don't know where this magical Holland island you speak of may be. The Netherlands, however, adopted the EUCD, which is the EU's variant of the DMCA, on September 1st, 2004. (Edit: See also here for details on dutch anti-circumvention law.)


----------



## Odanhammer (Jun 3, 2008)

As a canadian , i really am not scared of such a thing happening. 
Making a flashcard illegal doesnt stop people from buying them , it just makes them harder to buy. 
I personally owe two of them ,  one being from back when i had a nds , and the new one for my nds lite. 
I generally use the thing solely for homebrew, and use the media i purchase legally. 
So yes my flashcard has nds games on it , but i own them legally.  which  with current laws is legal. 
This new law i doubt will get passed or even make far. 
If it does pass, people will continue doing things the way to they things anyways.  It just will make it harder. 
Back in high school , the cop would drive by everyday , they did searchs in the school weeky.  and yet kids still smoked weed.
I want to see what happens if they try to run this through the government system. 
Most likely it will come to be , and if it does this place might have to change a few things, but thats life. 
I don't support the bill , but i'm not going to "send" something to the government saying i don't support this.    
Maybe i should just go get some american flags and put a maple leaf in place of another star...


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, if they pass such laws I for one will be waiting with my hand out for a rebate on the tax they added to blank media years and years ago to offset piracy "losses" in Canada.


----------



## Nintenterd (Jun 3, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Wtf? That's just retarded. Luckily, where I live in Canada, is packed with asians where they purposely hack and modify.. I got a feeling they're going to get raided by the police one day though. Wow that would suck ass.
> 
> I hope it doesn't get passed. That means if they check what I'm buying online through the mail.. I'm pretty much screwed.




hmm, same here, i live in Toronto, Ontario and where i live we have this mall, its called "pacific mall" and the store is basiclly in an asian community and if they get the r4ds and stuff like that taken away, they will probably restock and restock etc... lol.. 


tough luck stephan harpour!!!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 3, 2008)

Even if you don't believe it will have an effect, each and every Canadian here should send a letter via this site anyway. Honestly, where's the harm? If it doesn't work then it doesn't work, but if it does, well, that's better for all of us.


----------



## GexX2 (Jun 3, 2008)

I posted this on Gaia. Hopefully it will get more diggs that way.


----------



## philco1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Whatever man, in any case this will just make the scene even stronger than what it is currently.  Every single attack against piracy results in piracy getting hurt in the beginning but overall becoming stronger as time goes on.  You cant stop piracy!  The more you attack it, the more it gets out of hand and the better it gets.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 3, 2008)

god speed to you all


----------



## iag25 (Jun 3, 2008)

fucking horse shit.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is retarded.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 3, 2008)

oh shit. this is bad for me


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 3, 2008)

Those little fucking sneaky assholes in the government.


----------



## science (Jun 3, 2008)

This is why I will be voting NDP when I am old enough to vote. 

Stephen Harper is Bush's puppet. I really hope this doesn't pass


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 3, 2008)

zosh said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it might be illegal, but it's one of the "who cares" laws.
as long as you don't overdo it nobody cares.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 3, 2008)

As an American, I want to apologize to our neighbors in the north.  Our legislators are evil, vile people and if it's not a day of policing the world and forcing our laws upon others, then it's just not a normal red-blooded gun-carrying American day for us all.  

Please fight this with all you've got.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent a letter too. my new name is jimmy-crack-corn!

isnt Banff in alberta?


----------



## science (Jun 3, 2008)

It is lol. But I'm pretty sure no one in Banff is named jimmy-crack-corn lol


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent in as the Gray Stig. Lets hope they listen.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> It is lol. But I'm pretty sure no one in Banff is named jimmy-crack-corn lol


dont canadians have hyphens in their names?

good idea ferrariman, check my sig!


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> AlexFili said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there will always be a way to purchase flashcarts, even through other users.


----------



## Blebleman (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope they're not grabbing all those letters and compiling a list of "Who to Raid first".....


I am one of those that think that piracy can actually help sales of some games. Who would have bought Ouendan if not for ROMs? Phoenix Wright (Since it's very hard to find)?

Hell, Meteos?!

Of course, there's abuse also. But I honestly believe in the old "Try before you buy" philosophy.


----------



## Tozarian (Jun 3, 2008)

Everyone send those letters!

Even if your not canadian!


----------



## ubersk8kid (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Everyone send those letters!
> 
> Even if your not canadian!



YES please!
What will this community be like without Ace? I'll tell you, CRAP!
sign those letters! send it to you friends on facebook that have flash carts too, anything will help!


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 4, 2008)

I can sign one too even if I live in the U.S.? F*ck it, I'm doing it. This is really screwed up, I cant stand the way governments are for corporations, not for the people.


----------



## Relys (Jun 4, 2008)

Only in Canada.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 4, 2008)

Relys said:
			
		

> Only in Canada.



Hey your laws aren't better.


----------



## Panda (Jun 4, 2008)

This is just downright retarded. Just how the hell is the government going to enforce it? Are they going to come and bust open my house, confiscate and fine me for possessing a flash cart?

Fuck the Conservatives.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 4, 2008)

Relys said:
			
		

> Only in Canada.



Well, seeing how most modchips bought by us Americans were coming from Canadian retailers, we'll feel the effects, of that you can be sure. We also might feel other effects, such as certain websites we've become accustomed to visiting no longer being in existence. It's too early to tell perhaps just what we're all in for, but Canada has been playing a huge role in the whole scene. This isn't good, not if you're on this side of the equation. For European folks, this may be of little consequence, but for us, just as much as for Canadians, this will cause some serious shifting.


----------



## da_head (Jun 4, 2008)

Panda said:
			
		

> Fuck the Conservatives.


/signed


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 4, 2008)

i posted this on my myspace!


----------



## Nekoblade (Jun 4, 2008)

My dad, who happens to be a police officer, said something along the lines of "Who the fuck cares? We're too busy to be policing that shit."


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow... and I thought Australia was tight about this shit... but then again, we are allowed to use modchips and such for backups. Thank God for that. 

This is somewhat reminding me of the Prohibition days (I learnt a lil bit about this in history class...). Soon enough we'll have mafia gangs running about the country selling flash carts and such. Anybody got a Thompson in their violin case?


----------



## jincongz (Jun 4, 2008)

PEOPLE DON'T BE STUPID!!!!!!!!!!11 IF EVERYONE SENDS THE SAME MESSAGE, AND HALF OF THEM ARE BULL SHIT, THEY WON'T READ THE REST OF THEM. THEY'LL DISCOUNT ALL THE VIDEOS, AND SET IT AS SPAM!

Please, let's just have the Canadians, each write a individual letter. It's easier that way.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 4, 2008)

jincongz said:
			
		

> PEOPLE DON'T BE STUPID!!!!!!!!!!11 IF EVERYONE SENDS THE SAME MESSAGE, AND HALF OF THEM ARE BULL SHIT, THEY WON'T READ THE REST OF THEM. THEY'LL DISCOUNT ALL THE VIDEOS, AND SET IT AS SPAM!
> 
> Please, let's just have the Canadians, each write a individual letter. It's easier that way.


There's not enough time, we have less than a day.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 4, 2008)

its so easy to get pirated shit in canada, games, DVDs, anything... they're not gonna stop it, all they can really do is fine the people who sell it.. and they making enuff to pay those fines and survive... thats the way this system works


----------



## zosh (Jun 4, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Wow... and I thought Australia was tight about this shit... but then again, we are allowed to use modchips and such for backups.
> You are not. Australian copyright law has been amended in 2006, basically adopting the DMCA as far as anti-circumvention laws go, and the creation of backup copies is none of the few exceptions allowing TPM/ACTPM circumvention.
> 
> QUOTE(jincongz @ Jun 4 2008, 02:37 AM) IF EVERYONE SENDS THE SAME MESSAGE, AND HALF OF THEM ARE BULL SHIT, THEY WON'T READ THE REST OF THEM


They are getting flooded by one and the same message, "Any amendments to the Copyright Act must not prohibit (...) commercial trade of circumvention devices and technologies", from one and the same server, initiated and paid for by a group of five canadian modchip merchants.

Oh, this sends a clear message alright. I just wonder if it's the right one.


----------



## amazingnoob (Jun 4, 2008)

nothing is gonna change. The police raids pacific mall. And the next day, everything is back on the shelves as if nothing happened to the store =O


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 4, 2008)

amazingnoob said:
			
		

> nothing is gonna change. The police raids pacific mall. And the next day, everything is back on the shelves as if nothing happened to the store =O



haha...so true...

Well, I signed and sent.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 4, 2008)

the laws never stoppd me before! I done my share of illegal shit, from bombs, guns, weed (only like once a month, as a stress reliever-but than again, deathmetal works as a good stress reliever too), haxzors, and a handful of bylaw infringements etc. Never been caught. Ever. Harper's retarded if he thinks this is gonna work.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 4, 2008)

2 of my friends got a letter saying that they infringed the copyright by downloading music from P2P apps, both from Videotron a couple of days ago.


----------



## PanzerWF (Jun 4, 2008)

I did my patriotic duty hehe.

Piracy ftw.


----------



## cpm (Jun 4, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> jincongz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tomorrow is just the 1st reading in the house of commons... plenty of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in fact tomorrow will the first time we actually get to see what is in this so called "Canadian DMCA" legislation. really, after tomorrow one would in a better position to properly criticize this bill and write their MPs with "actual factual" points of concern.


----------



## amazingnoob (Jun 4, 2008)

I just hope that it gets rejected so badly, that it'll never get proposed or thought of again. But the chances of that are low D=


----------



## matcon5 (Jun 4, 2008)

As a Canadian and as a person that PRIVATELY uses backups.
I'm very offended at this.
I very much hope that this doesn't go down.


-Matt


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you people realize that the governments of the world (both democratic and communist) slowly take away our rights solely because of the fact we all have the mentality of "Oh it doesn't involve me" or "If its such a big thing, someone else will do it for me".


----------



## Reduxed (Jun 4, 2008)

ah fuck.. i'm writing a angry letter.


----------



## matcon5 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's exactly it. No one cares! Most people sit back and think the government is working for your best interests. People are lazy and don't want to be responsible for themselves, so they let the government handle all the big decisions.

It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 4, 2008)

because of my belief in the domino effect i sent a letter through that thingy just in case. hope it all gets blown up canadians. long live piracy etc.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jun 4, 2008)

aha, so talks about this law is finally come to the big time threat eh? ha!

1984 isn't going to happen... just yet.

people are not going to lie down and aecpt this- it breaks even our consution as well! I must note that candians are stronger and won't take bullshit like america unforantely does- however, in the next four years, expect canada to be involed with the states on a stronger realtionship and evenually become a "world police" and laws like this will be inforced sturnly after a sudden treaty.... it's a set up my firends and your the victim. *Problem. Reaction. Soution. * or _order out of chaos_ if you prefer.

no one belives me when I say Canada is a lot like america still... but something like this is only further evdence of the influence that americans have on Canada.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Wow... and I thought Australia was tight about this shit... but then again, we are allowed to use modchips and such for backups. Thank God for that.
> 
> This is somewhat reminding me of the Prohibition days (I learnt a lil bit about this in history class...). Soon enough we'll have mafia gangs running about the country selling flash carts and such. Anybody got a Thompson in their violin case?



hahaha... are we in the same history class or what

my history teacher (great man) compare this to the EXACT SAME THING.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't care so much about the piracy as I do for my privacy rights....there's no way in hell I want bots continuously scanning what I download whether what I download is legitamate or not.  Nor do I want my grandmother to be hit with a $10,000 illegal music fine for not owning a computer.


----------



## Kurumi (Jun 4, 2008)

Sent a letter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It downright sucks...

Now to wonder if i should send one with my work address as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe seeing an e-mail from someone working in a game company (Ubisoft) will make a tiny impact >.> Though i doubt a mere tester will do that much more XD Worth going i guess...


----------



## Tac 21 (Jun 4, 2008)

as I said, we are getting closer to 1984 my friend....

I can garenette that something tragic will happen to you or your family that well either a: change your mind or be throw your ass in jail.


however, I love that sprit! I love seeing the people rebel againest such matters. I'm not sure if it is enough though

still this is a great topic. Kudos to the TP and GBAtemp for making it front page

this place is slowly starting to replace shoddy croperate gameFAQS as my new favourite website/hangout. cheers to those that make things happen!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This new copyright reform in the form of the Canadian DMCA has been* influenced by US lobby groups rather than the voice of the Canadian people.* What we're faced with is legislation that is potentially even more extreme than that of the US DMCA which is what allows the RIAA, MPAA, etc to function in the United States as they do.
> 
> This would be a blow not only to Canada, civil rights, and copyright law, but also YOUR rights, this fine community, and all of the businesses that make their living by selling said products. Our digital way of life would effectively come to a stop. They're even going as far as proposing a minimum $500 fine per incident. While copyright reform is an important issue, this is not the way to go about it.
> 
> ...




what did the US officals do to influence canada that doesnt make sense why do US groups care about canadian law ? shouldn't they be busy screweing over us americans lol


----------



## dEC0DED (Jun 4, 2008)

even if the laws are passed there will be black markets avail.

btw. SAW THIS POST ON DiGG.COM! front page.

hahhaahahahahahah


----------



## DespizingU (Jun 4, 2008)

Who cares. It's not like this is going to stop anyone from using flashcarts.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 4, 2008)

The US people should go ahead and influence this letter because after the UK and now soon to be (hope not though) Canada, we are the next step and since I have a few my self... it would really suck.
Addition 2. Well, if I nabbed a Games and Music I would pretty much be able to do the same thing I do now since I only really use it for homebrew, movies and music.

ADDITION: To BoneMonkey

Maybe its a way to stop people from being able to get flashcarts easily/make it easier to ban them here.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 4, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hollywood/showelware/whatever are bawwwwing that their movies/whatever suck so are now blaming canada for giving their citizens so much rights. How dare they! After all, we, the rich people, got the money, so we make the calls.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 4, 2008)

Its most likely one those laid back laws that no one really enforces. I mean imagine someone arresting a person that was supposedly playing their DS with a flash cart. Its not gonna happen.


----------



## Prophet (Jun 4, 2008)

Canada? They're still around?

Seriously though. good luck.


----------



## ChiliD (Jun 4, 2008)

Ouch!

I'm not Canadian. I haven't lived in the US long enough to be a citizen. Regardless, I have sent up a prayer for the rights of Canadian flash-cart users, and I added some incense, for good measure. If you need more, PM me specifics and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Laike (Jun 4, 2008)

For fans of Online Rights Canada, they have posted their letter wizard here.
http://www.onlinerights.ca/get_active/copy..._for_canadians/

Remember, the law isn't being passed tomorrow, as cpm said, it's gotta go through several hurdles first. Remember your gr 10 high school civics class Ontarians!


----------



## Alastair (Jun 4, 2008)

ChiliD said:
			
		

> I have sent up a prayer for the rights of Canadian flash-cart users


Hopefully God blesses them with un-punishable theft. Amen.


----------



## 9tendo (Jun 4, 2008)

After the raids in the U.S. and the commotion in China and Australia, Canada has become THE source of modchips and flashcarts. Maybe not the main source but the main online customer facing source. It's only a matter of time before Canadian shops, homes, and installers get raided. All it takes is a ton of money to get pushed around in the right places. It's only a matter of time and it will hit when least expected just as it did in the U.S.


----------



## animalsex (Jun 4, 2008)

Who fucking cares? They can't realistically enforce this beyond not allowing canadians to produce flash carts/modchips...but it is just as easy to ship it into the country.  Sure, you might have to pay more for shipping, but aren't you getting every game for free anyway?

Lookout for the canadian modchip police.  Doesn't the government over there have more pressing issues to worry about?


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 4, 2008)

Heey, I'm no Canadian, but I wanna join! Outlawing the usage of flashcart is not only the burden of Canadians! it's the burden of this community too! I wanna help! But.. I don't have any Canadian identity (I'm an Indonesian) can I help in any means?


----------



## papyrus (Jun 4, 2008)

Poor Canada gamers. Our country will never be enforced with that kind of law. Almost games here are pirated. You can buy flashcarts and pay to download PSP isos here in our local mall.


----------



## Chief_Second (Jun 4, 2008)

wtf!!!!! most normal countries have these laws anyway? what is your argument going to be to allow piracy?


----------



## papyrus (Jun 4, 2008)

Big countries like canada are strict with this unlike with ours. hehe


----------



## Chief_Second (Jun 4, 2008)

am i not right in thinking that flashcards can still be producted and sold as media players/homebrew players and it's only an offence if used for piracy?

if not wouldn't they bad blank dvd's?


----------



## papyrus (Jun 4, 2008)

flash card are illegal when you have nds roms. Which they think will be difficult to control so they ban all flashcart and the alike regardless of the usage.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 4, 2008)

Couldn't they just hide flash carts in original game cases and ship them in classified as a Video Game. Well I doubt this can be enforced that strictly. Well good luck with the letters/petition. But the goverment does have their grounds. What we do is illegal and may marginally effect the companies profits. If you have 10, 000 flash card users and the supplies stop thats 10, 000 potential addtional consumers. Let's face it the majority of people who have a flashcart download their games and rarely buy it. Yes there are some who do buy them but they are a minority although i know I'm gonna get several replies to this saying "I have a flashcart but I only buy games worthy enough to buy, hehe I'm so smart *giggles*".


----------



## EddyB (Jun 4, 2008)

Also sent a letter, on behalf of ricky from the sunnyvale trailerpark, Dartmouth, Nova Scotia.

Good luck to all you canadians.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 4, 2008)

I was going to write stuff but I feel disgusted at this crap.
Sent the letter at least.


----------



## SamHC (Jun 4, 2008)

I think this is just going for its first reading today. We have months before it actually becomes law. 

(If anyone can find me anything to prove otherwise I'd be eager to read that...)

Even after its passed... When was the last time Canada was internationally known for being tough on crime?

We already weren't charging people for file sharing MP3s, though it is technically a crime. We pay taxes on blank media so the extra money can go towards the record and movie companies.

Having small amounts of pot on you is basically a couple hundred dollar ticket now.

We're not that tough on crime. These laws won't change how the Canadian people feel.

Don't worry about this legislation now... Worry when they've successfully charged someone with it.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 4, 2008)

So we finally reached the front page of digg. About damn time, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2008)

Man, what news.  For the people from Toronto:

Since when did laws stop Pacific Mall and First Markham Place from selling pirated DVDs?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I always hear stories of them getting busted ... and then the store opens up again with more movies.


----------



## funem (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think it is illegal to buy or sell flash carts in the UK, only mod chips. You can buy flash cards from UK websites / companies as big as Amazon.co.uk and quite a few others, Amazon sells R4's M3's etc, even if these are from third part sellers they are still being sold via Amazon

Maybe its just a matter of time though.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

I am going to send a letter now!
_*They can't do this~*_
....and if they do.I would be more than happy to send any Canadian a cake,but hidden within the cake is your flashcart.hehe

Edit:Can someone give me a province,address,city,so I can send the letter.


----------



## gaboumafou (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't need an adress, just city/province.


Montreal/Quebec
Toronto/Ontario

etc.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

gaboumafou said:
			
		

> Don't need an adress, just city/province.
> 
> 
> Montreal/Quebec
> ...


Thanks I sent it~
Cha-Cha-Cha-Chia

For all you peeps who are looking at this.
I don't like stalkers so send a letter,or I'll fuckin kick you in the balls!CAPTAIN PLANET!

Success

Your letter has been successfully emailed to Prime Minister Harper, Minister of Industry Jim Prentice and Minister of Canadian Heritage Josée Verner regarding your concerns about copyright reform in Canada.
Thats what happens when you send this letter.Success!The Canadians need all the success they can get~


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 4, 2008)

Just thought I'd update everyone on the situation: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89299


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks like you Canadians have a reprieve.

http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/06...-copyright.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> An updated copyright bill that could impose serious penalties for illegal downloading is in limbo amid suggestions the Conservative government is hesitant to introduce the controversial legislation after being stung by public outrage last year.
> 
> Minister of Industry Jim Prentice told reporters in Ottawa on Tuesday that he will not introduce the bill, which would bring Canada in line with its World Intellectual Property Organization obligations, until he is satisfied it strikes "the appropriate balance" between consumer rights and demands from copyright holders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jun 4, 2008)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> Looks like you Canadians have a reprieve.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/06...-copyright.html
> 
> ...


Victory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For now, at least. We shouldn't let up though, they backed down once only to bring it back this time. We must make sure these laws die and stay dead.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well we in USA do it anyway.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2008)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Well we in USA do it anyway.


yea

it doesnt stop it here

all it means is we cant go down to the store and buy flashcarts/modchips/and flash accessories or modded systems
though with a little know how you can do it yourself and get everything else from online stores (though some US online stores sell modchips and such and have been doing it for years without any problem...)


----------



## DvDrmann (Jun 5, 2008)

Good news but i think in the long run it won't go through.
How will Ninty market their fore casted DS Vision flashcart in a country that doesn't allow flashcarts.
Maybe if they say "pretty please"


----------



## Anakir (Jun 5, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> Man, what news.  For the people from Toronto:
> 
> Since when did laws stop Pacific Mall and First Markham Place from selling pirated DVDs?
> 
> ...



But, never buy stuff from Pmall. They're over priced. I remember them selling R4s with a microSD for over $100 when the R4 was one of the best flashcarts around. Or something amongst that line. People just don't know how to buy online or at least.. haven't heard of it.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 5, 2008)

13 pages later and all I can say is "I told you so".

Quebec has a better chance of fucking off than this bill ever had of getting anywhere.

But like the Separatists, this bill will return, and it was cause hysteria again, and we Canadians won't have changed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2008)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> well modchips are already illegal in the USA.  Remember the raids a few months back?
> I say its lucky you guys have had them for so long




actually, Modchips are completely legal in the U.S. as it falls under reverse engineering, which is completely legal.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 7, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm...  No, they're not.  They're not legal at all.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Jun 7, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?! Modchips don't reverse engineer anything! At least, the general public doesn't believe so.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jun 7, 2008)

Even so, reverse engineering in the US is only legal if the data obtained is to be used for Interoperability with another device. But, reverse engineering a device to make it do something it's not intended to do (such as run games from a different region) is a patent and possible copyright infringement. Although, how you determine that is still up to debate.


----------



## hdofu (Jun 9, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Oh, finally some countries start doing something about all the illegal stuff.
> I hope more countries join them, so we'll have more games. Also, prices will be lower! Yay!!










 If I'm reading it right, 
it bans flash cards whatever the use meaning good bye homebrew on the ds or gba.

So unless you support the industries right to restrict who can make games I wouldn't break out the mariachis


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 9, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Nestea80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lover PMall...  PMall can be great when you're looking for something that isn't very popular (ie certain asian films), or something you won't find in regular stores, like Asian Kit-Kats (yes, they're different in terms of flavours).  However, I agree with you, Anakir about buying things like flashcarts...  One of my less-informed friends bought a DSTT for over $80 at PMall...


----------



## Odanhammer (Jun 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> This is why I will be voting NDP when I am old enough to vote.
> 
> Stephen Harper is Bush's puppet. I really hope this doesn't pass



lol so instead of having this bill pass, your gonna have bills pass that make all canadians "equal" so that dude on welfare makes the same amount of money as a doctor or a pilot. 
Stephen Harper might be the catcher and Bush the thrower, but its better canada being the catcher and NDP being the thrower.


----------



## NextStep (Jun 10, 2008)

so is it still safe to buy a flash cart now?


----------



## cpm (Jun 12, 2008)

NextStep said:
			
		

> so is it still safe to buy a flash cart now?


sure is.


looks like the conservatives are finally going to introduce their "Made In Canada Copyright Reform"/"Made In USA Copyright Reform" with a 
media lock-up.

it's time to actually see what's in the bill.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jun 12, 2008)

redman3000 said:
			
		

> Here's the message I received after sending the pre-written letter:
> 
> The Government of Canada has introduced Bill C-61, An Act to Amend the Copyright Act. The proposed legislation is a made-in-Canada approach that balances the needs of Canadian consumers and copyright owners, promoting culture, innovation and competition in the digital age.
> What does Bill C-61 mean to Canadians?
> ...




I smell BS.

you KNOW thats not the whole story.


----------



## cpm (Jun 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> • expressly allow you to record TV shows for later viewing; copy legally purchased music onto other devices, such as MP3 players or cell phones; make back-up copies of legally purchased books, newspapers, videocassettes and photographs onto devices you own;


only if they are not copy protected, which ofcourse, they aren't, but DVDs are another story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no selling or importing tools that can be used to circumvent "digital locks", which means region free DVD players are now banned (along w/ mod-chips and ds flash carts (gba flash carts should still be good tho, no rsa)). so no watching foreign region DVDs (which is kindda funny/sad as canadian immigrants are encouraged to keep they culture, just not their movies, b/c movies have nothing to do w/ culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## NextStep (Jun 12, 2008)

wow. im gonna refrain from making any flash cart purchases until further notice.


----------



## Whiternoise (Jun 13, 2008)

Get them now before they get heavy handed.. the worst they can do is stop the post before it gets to your house.  And most flashcart sellers put "DS Replacement Part" on the envelope to put off snooping people.


----------



## NextStep (Jun 13, 2008)

too late now, its been passed apparently.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90396

@whiternoise: i dont think i'll risk it.


----------



## cpm (Jun 13, 2008)

NextStep said:
			
		

> too late now, its been passed apparently.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90396
> 
> @whiternoise: i dont think i'll risk it.



Not even close to being passed, it's merely been tabled (first reading), which now that we know what's in the bill, it's time to complain to the MPs. The 2nd reading isn't expected till after the summer session, 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As of right now, mod-chips (and etc) are still prefectly legal, and will be for a while yet.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 14, 2008)

....so, so sad.....beginning of the end of freedom...


----------



## Tac 21 (Jun 17, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> Its most likely one those laid back laws that no one really enforces. I mean imagine someone arresting a person that was supposedly playing their DS with a flash cart. Its not gonna happen.




today, thats easily imaganeable

remember the rumored ACTA, which pretty much enforces what you send in a nutshell if your traveling.

but yes, it has yet to pass. MP Paul sabzo(sp?) has personally told the people that it will be time before the bill does go through- its was too risky with the election coming up pretty soon


----------



## triple-sevenz (Jun 17, 2008)

i just joined this forum like 3 days ago and also ordered my flash cart around the same time. i didnt kno it was illegal though (i live in US.). i thought it was ok.. i hope im not in any trouble. i dont plan on playing pirated games (well i cant even find a site for them lol). i wanted to listen to music on ds and watch movies and stuff. wow this totally sucks. especially this one that i just read. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Counterf...Trade_Agreement
i sent a mail to support yall canadians.

edit. just spent like 30 minutes reading all 15 pages. i guess there was no point of me sending the email. oh well. piracy ftw (i dont have piracy on ds but i have lots on others like psp so go piracy lol.) i have a question though. is it or it is not illegal in the US. im new to this stuff so i really dont know.


----------



## playallday (Jun 26, 2008)

cpm said:
			
		

> NextStep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't think it will be a law for about a year or so. 

P.S. Yes it has passed first reading.


----------

